# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  کمک برای کنکور مجدد

## ahmad098

سلام دوستان 
من امسال سال اولم بود کنکور دادم ، انتخاب رشته کردم دانشگاه دولتی شهرمون قبول شدم 
حالا میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم ؟ آیا مجازم ک کنکور بدم ؟ اگه کنکور بدم میتونم برم علوم پزشکی ؟؟؟؟

----------


## میلاد زد

> سلام دوستان 
> من امسال سال اولم بود کنکور دادم ، انتخاب رشته کردم دانشگاه دولتی شهرمون قبول شدم 
> حالا میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم ؟ آیا مجازم ک کنکور بدم ؟ اگه کنکور بدم میتونم برم علوم پزشکی ؟؟؟؟


 نه داداش اگه دولتی روزانه قبول شدی که نری محرومی از روزانه سال بعد اما اگه شبانه دولتی قبولی مشکلی نیست میتونی برای سال بعد بمونی

----------


## reza2018

> سلام دوستان 
> من امسال سال اولم بود کنکور دادم ، انتخاب رشته کردم دانشگاه دولتی شهرمون قبول شدم 
> حالا میخوام دوباره کنکور بدم ؟ آیا مجازم ک کنکور بدم ؟ اگه کنکور بدم میتونم برم علوم پزشکی ؟؟؟؟


سلام،بله میتونی دوباره کنکور بدی اما سال بعد دیگه نمیتونی دانشگاه های دولتی بری،ولی اگر مثلا پزشکی دانشگاه آزاد قبول شدی میتونی بری مشکلی نداره.

----------


## Deha

سلام.وقت بخیر
اگه تو انتخاب رشته اشتباه کردید میتونید تو سایت سنجش اطلاعیه مربوط به "نحوه ارسال تقاضای مجوز شرکت در آزمون سراسری سال ۱۴۰۰ به دلیل اشتباه در انتخاب رشته" رو بخونید و طبق اون اقدام کنید.موفق باشید

----------

